# Voraufbau der AP2



## ChRiS87WbK (19 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen bin der neue^^

Da bei uns in der Ausbildungsstätte kein qualifizierter Ausbilder für Automatisierungstechnik vorhanden ist und ich voll auf mich allein gestellt bin, seid ihr mein letzte Hilfe hoffe ich -.-*

Hab am Mittwoch AP2 un hänge bei der Programmierung fest, finde meine Fehler nicht  Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen.
Lade nachher mein fertiges Programm mal hoch wenn ich zuhause bin.

Schon mal vielen Dank im voraus
Lg ChRiS


----------



## Fabpicard (19 Januar 2019)

Wenn du das hoch lädst, schreib doch noch grob deinen Standort dabei. Vielleicht findet sich ja auch einer hier im Forum in deiner Nähe der dir direkt persönlich helfen kann 

MfG Fabsi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 Januar 2019)

Zumindest scheint er mit den Problemen nicht alleine zu sein:
Grafcet in SPS umgeschrieben enthält noch fehler bitte um hilfe dringend


----------



## ChRiS87WbK (19 Januar 2019)

Naja glaube nicht das jemand hier aus dem Saarland kommt x

Aber ich hab es Programm auch noch nicht fertig -.-* ich Flip noch aus Mittwoch morgen Prüfung un nichtmal die schrittkette getestet un nicht die Funktion


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Januar 2019)

ChRiS87WbK schrieb:


> Naja glaube nicht das jemand hier aus dem Saarland kommt x
> 
> Aber ich hab es Programm auch noch nicht fertig -.-* ich Flip noch aus Mittwoch morgen Prüfung un nichtmal die schrittkette getestet un nicht die Funktion




Das ist die perfekte Vorbereitung für den Beruf. Termin rückt näher und nix ist fertig. Das kenne ich schon so seit 23 Jahren


----------



## ChRiS87WbK (19 Januar 2019)

Naja wenn man das ganze in einer Umschulung von 28 Monaten macht un nicht mal ein Ausbilder für EAT hat nur einen EBT Clown der ja meint ich lese mich da kurz ein dann kann ich das... aber man sich alles selbst beibringt. 
Ist halt leider so konnt es mir auch nicht aussuchen. In der kurzen Zeit-.-*


----------



## Fabpicard (20 Januar 2019)

ChRiS87WbK schrieb:


> Naja glaube nicht das jemand hier aus dem Saarland kommt x



Zum Glück nicht 

Aber da ich gerade zu Hause sitze und es von da lediglich 2km durch den Wald bis ins saarländische Ausland sind...

MfG Fabsi


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Januar 2019)

> Naja glaube nicht das jemand hier aus dem Saarland kommt


Das ist die richtige Einstellung, bevor man fragt erst mal resignieren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das ist die richtige Einstellung, bevor man fragt erst mal resignieren.




vor allem lese ich das was von 28 Monaten Umschulung und dann kommt auf einmal die AP. Aber es sind ja immer die anderen Schuld. Diesmal wieder die unfähigen Lehrer


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Diesmal wieder die unfähigen Lehrer



Naja ... Meiner Erfahrung nach, würde so manche Lehrkraft aus dem Bereich Mechatronik / Automatisierungstechnik in der Industrie komplett untergehen.
Also bei dem Punkt kann ich sogar ein gewisses Verständnis für den TE aufbringen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 Januar 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja ... Meiner Erfahrung nach, würde so manche Lehrkraft aus dem Bereich Mechatronik / Automatisierungstechnik in der Industrie komplett untergehen.
> Also bei dem Punkt kann ich sogar ein gewisses Verständnis für den TE aufbringen.



Verständnis wenn der Lehrgang 4 Wochen dauert. Bei 28 Monaten kann ich mir Alternativen suchen. So wie er es hier gemacht hat. 5 TAGE vor der AP


----------



## Blockmove (20 Januar 2019)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Verständnis wenn der Lehrgang 4 Wochen dauert. Bei 28 Monaten kann ich mir Alternativen suchen. So wie er es hier gemacht hat. 5 TAGE vor der AP



Deshalb auch nur ein "gewisses" Verständnis 
Zumal bei Umschulungen / Fördermaßnahmen viel im Argen liegt.


----------



## ChRiS87WbK (20 Januar 2019)

Wat 2km? Na okay dann biste erst vom Ausland im Inland xD


----------



## ChRiS87WbK (20 Januar 2019)

Naja will jetzt mal keinem dabei irgendwie auf die Füße treten... aber ein EBT'ler als Ausbilder *hust*


----------



## ChRiS87WbK (21 Januar 2019)

Sooo alles gut der dumme Umschüler hat's gerichtet und es läuft ^-.-^


----------



## Draco Malfoy (25 Januar 2019)

ChRiS87WbK schrieb:


> Sooo alles gut der dumme Umschüler hat's gerichtet und es läuft ^-.-^



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung 

Mich würd's mal interessieren, ob ich nach 3 Tagen Ausbildung zum A. Techniker aus dem Unterricht rausgeworfen worden wäre, weil ich mit der Lehrkraft über die sachgemäßen Programmierstrategien diskutiert habe, oder erst in der Prüfung wenn ich erkläre, daß man eine industrielle Anlage in AWL heute nicht mehr zu programmieren braucht.


----------



## ChRiS87WbK (25 Januar 2019)

Naaaajjjaaa bestanden ist hier noch garnichts, dat weiß ich erst am 1.2.19 also nächste Woche Freitag


----------

